# VW Underwear?? Pics? (keep clean PLEASE)! See Rapid Parts AD



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

I want Boxers like the ones that Rapid Parts has on their VWVortex banner ad...the one that says "here at Rapid parts, we are droping the drawers on prices" or something like that. They have little VW (just letters, no badges) going all accross them. Anyone have any kind of VW/Audi undies? Any Pics? Any MK2 undies? VWVortex should make boxers in addition to their line of hats and shirts, who should i make this suggestion to? I WANT PICS (please don't post pics that i don't want to see of you wearing them, please take them off, washe them really good and then take a picture of them laying on your bed or something. Pleaase don't post pics of any stained Drawers either)


----------



## Tornado Wolfie (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (keep clean PLEASE)! See Rapid Parts AD (lucaq)*

I'd love to get some, but I'm afraid I'd never hear the end of it from my girlfriend. She feels crowded out enough by VW as it is...I don't think she's be able to live with VW getting in my pants too.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (Tornado Wolfie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd love to get some, but I'm afraid I'd never hear the end of it from my girlfriend. She feels crowded out enough by VW as it is...I don't think she's be able to live with VW getting in my pants too.[HR][/HR]​LOL, i never thought of that. VAG pearmeating into your life that far might piss off your GF. Maybe you should have some made that have her name on them instead.







You could get some and hide them from her, LOL








What would be really cool would be ones that had glow in the dark VW badges but looked white normally (then she might not notice as easially) or had them in addition to normal print. Any one have sheets either? They can make smurf and superman sheets and undies, but not VW? I think that VW has a larger worldwide following than superman








I have some Joe Boxers with glow in the dark and it is really cool (the girls get a kick out of it too, er, rather they would if they ever saw them














)


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

Ive got a few different pairs of boxers with bugs on em...


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (2035cc16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ive got a few different pairs of boxers with bugs on em...







[HR][/HR]​I got a pair as well.


----------



## VWUberAlles (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (tram)*

you could always get her to change her name to victoria wilson, then you could tell her it's her initials! she'd probbly think you're really sweet and stuff...








uh, you have bugs on your boxers? shouldn't you wash them before they get insect-infested?


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (VWUberAlles)*

i've got a pair of air cooled bug boxers that my wife bought for me one year. don't know where; someplace like younkers or daytons i think.


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (allan r)*

they had em at H20 international
i was gonna buy a pair but id rather just have VW or atleast a watercooled car


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (needaveedub)*

we are nutz lol


----------



## Tornado Wolfie (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (mk2jetta)*

Yeah, but I haven't gone as far as to try stealing allan's underwear yet.
Point made....we're only a little nuts


----------



## flippinvw (May 18, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (Tornado Wolfie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd love to get some, but I'm afraid I'd never hear the end of it from my girlfriend. She feels crowded out enough by VW as it is...I don't think she's be able to live with VW getting in my pants too.[HR][/HR]​ROFL bwaaahahahaha.......


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (Tornado Wolfie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah, but I haven't gone as far as to try stealing allan's underwear yet.
Point made....we're only a little nuts







[HR][/HR]​damn.. I saw the camera beside this thread and I thought mabey someone had posted a vw thong or something.. turns out it was just a stupid smiley


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (keep clean PLEASE)! See Rapid Parts AD (lucaq)*

moving to car lounge........


----------



## theevilshiftkey (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (JettaManDan)*

I can make you some racing underwear with custom skidmarks on the back. Just send me a pair of your favorite and I'll have them back to you in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (theevilshiftkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can make you some racing underwear with custom skidmarks on the back. Just send me a pair of your favorite and I'll have them back to you in 2-4 weeks.[HR][/HR]​Didn't i ask to keep this clean? No thanx, anyhow, that is exactly what i was dreading.
So no one has any leads? Is this an area that has been neglected? If so, i should totally start a business selling VW undies, i would make bank. I would love to have some mk2 undies, just proves how much of a nut i am.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (keep clean PLEASE)! See Rapid Parts AD (lucaq)*

My wife and I exchange gifts with someone I went to graduate school with and works near here. They are sometimes unusual gifts (e.g., a leather sack that we picked up in Australia last year: a kangaroo scrotum).
He is from the south and we wanted to get him Krispy Kreme boxers several years ago. My wife was coming back from a trip out of state with an associate. They stopped on the highway and there was a Krispy Kreme at the rest stop. She was short of cash. She has to borrow money from the guy she works with, explaining that she was buying underwear for a male friend.
When we gave our friend the gift, we noticed that there is something "Ewwww" about having Krispy Kreme on your boxers.


----------



## Dobolina (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (Cooper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When we gave our friend the gift, we noticed that there is something "Ewwww" about having Krispy Kreme on your boxers.[HR][/HR]​LOL!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (AshlandSi)*









If that doesn't work...
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/13019/undies2.jpg 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














And the girl that makes these is comin to visit for new years, wooohoo!


----------



## boybaha (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (zerind)*

Wow those Audi undies are really cool!
Hmm. My friend has a silk screen kit. Maybe I should borrow it and silk screen some VW emblems on my boxers. One VW logo on the left butt cheek and another on the right butt cheek.
Iron-ons might be easier. But iron-ons are cheezy.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (Tornado Wolfie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd love to get some, but I'm afraid I'd never hear the end of it from my girlfriend. She feels crowded out enough by VW as it is...I don't think she's be able to live with VW getting in my pants too.[HR][/HR]​Maybe you should buy her a VW too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## addicted2vw (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (keep clean PLEASE)! See Rapid Parts AD (lucaq)*

The people who would buy VW underwear are the same ones who probably own Dunlop sweatpants to match their tires.


----------



## DrMSH (May 5, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (TabulaRasa)*

boybaha: dude, if you can find some glow-in-the-dark VW logos or at least VW letters you can start a group sell.. I'd be first on the list!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (zerind)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








If that doesn't work...
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/13019/undies2.jpg 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














And the girl that makes these is comin to visit for new years, wooohoo!







[HR][/HR]​Dude, these are sweet. How many can you get, maybe we can do a group buy from her. Can you get some for us? Now i just need to source some of these with VWs on them. (i shoulda asked this a couple of months ago, it is probably too late to get them now in time for x-mas)


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

Undie...VW...







I want I want. I been looking all over for some. But I cannot get my hands on them, the other solution would be to get those Iron-On sticker's that can be machine washed. Get some Undies.... and you get my point.
Say do they make those iron on stikcer's with VW logos on them?


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (zerind)*

Can I see those women's undies being modeled.


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

i want some of those!!!!!!
get me some lucas








alyssa


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

maybe santa will bring you a pair, err, wait, you are mormon, you don't believe in santa do you? Damn, that sux for you...i guess that you won't get them after all.


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

ummmmm, yes lucas, we believe in "santa". maybe santa will bring YOU a girlfriend so you wont have to keep taking the advice of Dutchmans quote. 








alyssa


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

"Sex is like a game of bridge. You don't need a partner if you have a good hand"


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

you'd better watch what you say, i think i know of a corrado tranny that might fall on the ground and incur some dammage before it gets shipped.
j/k


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can I see those women's undies being modeled.







[HR][/HR]​Shouldn't there be a question mark after this statement to make it a question? I don't know, can you see them being modeled (technically it should begin with "May" instead of "Can" too...there is a little english teacher in all of us







)?
Alyssia, if i get you a pair of those panties, would you model them for us? Please?







(i hope i don't get the post locked for this one...i can't predict the mods now days, they always pull fast ones on me)


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

sure buy me a couple pairs and i'll model em








but if you drop my tranny i know a certain person who i'll have kick your a$$








alyssa


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (flippinvw)*

well I hope they're air-cooled...
water-cooled boxers just sound uncomfortable right now


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sure buy me a couple pairs and i'll model em








but if you drop my tranny i know a certain person who i'll have kick your a$$








alyssa[HR][/HR]​no she wont, but I will.......tehe. j/k


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (grabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sure buy me a couple pairs and i'll model em








but if you drop my tranny i know a certain person who i'll have kick your a$$








alyssa
no she wont, but I will.......tehe. j/k







[HR][/HR]​We could get a pair for you also and you two could model them together...and send us pics


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

how bout we decide who models em later, right now i just want to find out how i can get a pair.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how bout we decide who models em later, right now i just want to find out how i can get a pair.[HR][/HR]​That idea has too much common sense for me. I guess i can head to my local audi dealer and see, maybe they have a part num and we can look them up in ETKA!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how bout we decide who models em later, right now i just want to find out how i can get a pair.[HR][/HR]​wow, shes like totally serious, I hope I dont have to go through with this.


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

May? Question marks? At the time I make these posts, you're lucky you can understand the message I'm trying to convey. 
Besides, I was imagining the potential picture posts if any females were willing to oblige.


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

i give you points lucaq for not having this locked again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

I have a set of used VW assless chaps for sale. make an offer


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (Big CADDY)*

How are they VW? I don't see any logos...does VW sponsor Pro Rodeo now adays? I should have gone to Las Vegas this past week to see al the modded VW driving cowboys out there! HA







(Actually, the sad thing is, i know some prorodeo fans who drive modded veedubs...ahem, joel)


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]May? Question marks? At the time I make these posts, you're lucky you can understand the message I'm trying to convey. 
Besides, I was imagining the potential picture posts if any females were willing to oblige.







[HR][/HR]​I know, i was just giving you junk...and look i think that we may have found a take for your request! (if we really wanna get technical about it: It is improper netiquite for me to mention your mistakes since this is a casual forum). I totally understand about the thinking about girls part while posting, i can imagine that makes most men sound like cave man. Me like girl and v-doubbleuu and pretty rings (cave man voice)


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

The green, toothy grin also means I was giving you some junk right back at 'cha.







At least that's what I think it means. Or should I have used the one with the tongue sticking out.







I can't figure out what the red, circle mouth is for anyway. It looks like it's constipated.
I am willing to accept any modeling pics for my private collection. Or to place on my website for those true exhibitionists.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

So that means that you want to see grabbit modeling the boxers too huh(along with blackvr666)?


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

silversee, i only do private sessions







haha and only if someone gets me that damn underwear!
alyssa


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

This is getting interesting.


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can I see those women's undies being modeled.







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

If zerind is willing to make a deal, I would buy you a pair to be privately modeled.


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics?*

At the larger VW shows (Bug Out in VA for example) there are vendors that sell VW/Audi underwear. My mechanic bought his wife a g-string VW set last year at one of the shows.


----------



## blackvr666 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (silverzee)*

hahahahah! look what you started lucas!
get me a pair and ill model em on the hood of my corrado. hahahaha but dan doesnt get to pose on my corrado, i dont want a dent in the hood








i love you dan








(im just waiting for this to get locked lucas







)
alyssa


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (blackvr666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hahahahah! look what you started lucas!
get me a pair and ill model em on the hood of my corrado. hahahaha but dan doesnt get to pose on my corrado, i dont want a dent in the hood








i love you dan








(im just waiting for this to get locked lucas







)
alyssa[HR][/HR]​







I didnt wanna sit on your ugly corrado anyways







I'll plop my ass on my GTi and look dead sexxy, If I get these pictures online I'm gonna have to charge admission into my photopoint account.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (keep clean PLEASE)! See Rapid Parts AD (lucaq)*

Nobody thought to look at the VW USA homepage? Here is a link: http://drivergear.vw.com/store/prod...gory_id=56&subcategory_id=221&product_id=2465 
And hopefully this pic will load:
These are still not the ones that i want, i want ones that have little VWs on them, these are just plaid. A friend told me that a couple of years back VW Canadia had some white with blue VW logos on them with the glow in the dark boarders!!! THAT IS WHAT I WANT! something like that.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

ttt


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (zerind)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... And the girl that makes these is comin to visit for new years, wooohoo!







[HR][/HR]​so what ever happened with this? I still don't have any VAG undies...did that girl come and hook you up for newyears? Wanna hook us up?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VW Underwear?? Pics? (lucaq)*

how come this was in archeives but it is still letting me reply to it, can i make it got back TTT? I thought that you could not change archeived topics? I would not have posted a new topic if i knew that i could make this TTT after it has been dead for a year?!!?!?!


----------

